# Swf starts playing towards the end of the movie in Safari



## Cazza (Nov 29, 2009)

When using Safari, The swf file loads fine on the first visit to the site, but if you go away to look at other site and revisit it, or refresh the page,  it loads starting about 3/4 of the way through the movie. As the movie has not started from the beginning it has missed the frames containing the actionscript with the navigation information. It therefore is stuck and will not play properly unless the cache is emptied, and the movie reloaded. 

How can I solve this problem?

Thanks


----------

